# Tight Pants



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys so I just joined this forum today (looks really good) and I have been looking for some tighter pants, but It seems like they are all still too baggy, or not stretchy enough. I want them to work with a blue special blend jacket I got last season and whatever other hoodies I want to wear. The pants don't have to be black but just tighter haha I am about 5.8 with a 30 inch waist and a 30 inch inseam about 125 lbs if that helps. Thanks allot! Oh and I ride park if that helps too. Discussion would be cool about tight vs. Baggy too thanks again!!


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL, did you really just make a "tight pants" thread? :laugh:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

do you have a little sister?
all the folks i know just steal there little sisters jeans/pants..


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow...



Seriously....wow.....


Unless you're trolling, then well played sir.


----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

Lmao I actually don't have a little sister haha I have baggy pants but I am also looking for some colorful *slimmer* pants.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

yep, girls pants are the only way to go if you think everything is baggy.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you ride skinny stance too?


----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

Hell no i don't ride a skinny stance I ride a 15 -15 with a 23 inch base


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright, well then you're ok in my book. I fucking hate skinny stances more than anything in the world. Even George Double ya Bush.


----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea same haha they make me rage... Anyway does anyone have any suggestions for a color that would go with the blue jacket other than black?


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Brown, green, orange, gray, purple, burgandy, beige


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

So anything... I was actually thinking red. It's the lettering color on the jacket and my board is blue and red too.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

my reply was so vague because who cares? Wear what you think is good looking.


----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you know a good slimmer pant tho? Just wondering


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

My b/f is wearing Volcom slim fit and they are just the right tightness Pants | Volcom | Snow 2011/12. I rock some Volcom Battle Stretch but I am a chick.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

these guys rock the skinny, so they can't be all that bad.. right?


----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

oneshot said:


> these guys rock the skinny, so they can't be all that bad.. right?


You are the one who tool the time to look that pic up not me haha.


----------



## Snowchild (Dec 14, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> My b/f is wearing Volcom slim fit and they are just the right tightness Pants | Volcom | Snow 2011/12. I rock some Volcom Battle Stretch but I am a chick.


I was actually looking at those in the house magazine, they look very promising, thanks for the info!


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Did this super bad ass twat inspire you?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

SnowSource said:


> Did this super bad ass twat inspire you?


This is the problem with tight pants. Until they invent a slim boot to go with it you are gonna look straight up ridiculous. Oh hell, you'll still look ridiculous just slightly lower on the kook scale.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Sudden_Death said:


> This is the problem with tight pants. Until they invent a slim boot to go with it you are gonna look straight up ridiculous. Oh hell, you'll still look ridiculous just slightly lower on the kook scale.


I dunno man Volcom has it down. My 32 boots are massive and still look fine in the tight pants. God I love my pants. No kook at all. The men's pants are not creepy skinny either, just slimmer fitting. If you put a guy in my chick pants though, that would be weird.


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

This isn't really about pants is it...


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

black and any color is not really baggy nor skinny.








like that?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

SnowSource said:


> Did this super bad ass twat inspire you?












tight pants are eehhhhh, no. just curious, what is the allure of tight pants? because anyone who wears tight pants is a smaller sized person. is it to show off your skinny legs?


----------



## Andus (Nov 20, 2011)

Tech420 said:


>


okay THAT, LMAO DIED.


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

so you joined this forum just to ask us if you should wear tight pants?


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Madness on Vimeo

haha but good luck finding your pants!


----------



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

mangtarn said:


> so you joined this forum just to ask us if you should wear tight pants?


LOL i think he did...


----------



## john (Dec 26, 2011)

Who gives a rats about what you wear or what you look like! - just enjoy the ride! As long as you are not too cold/not too hot. Wear whatever makes you comfortable!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

lol I got laid more times in high school when I started wearing 'tight' pants :laugh:

looks really lame on the mountain though


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

seriously, you cant find slim fit pants? just about every snowboard clothing company has a slimfit pants. the tightest i saw was the holden skinny denim pants. looks pretty stupid though. ill stick with my ak's perfect fit.


----------

